# Did Any one Else notice?



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

Did any body else notice at the TRAFFIC show While Giving Out the Trophies They only called First place Full custom 20 inch bikes and no second or third? 

Well i went up and asked one of the guys handing the trophies to people"Hey theres no second or third for fullcustom 20 inch bikes" and he busted out the Judgeing folder and Second and third place were Blank then He Says "Give him second" So i got a second place trophie That it feels like i didn't earn because i had to ask

And don't get me Wrong TRAFFIC show Was Badass


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 8 2010, 01:14 PM~19017029
> *Did any body else notice at the TRAFFIC show While Giving Out the Trophies They only called First place Full custom 20 inch bikes and no second or third?
> 
> Well i went up and asked one of the guys handing the trophies to people"Hey theres no second or third for fullcustom 20 inch bikes" and he busted out the Judgeing folder and Second and third place were Blank then He Says "Give him second" So i got a second place trophie That it feels like i didn't earn because i had to ask
> ...


that happen last year to thats why i didnt go this year and i came from sacramento


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i lost at that show last year


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 8 2010, 01:17 PM~19017049
> *that happen last year to thats why i didnt go this year and i came from sacramento
> *


well it doesn't make them look good two years in a row


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 8 2010, 01:22 PM~19017070
> *well it doesn't make them look good two years in a row
> *


but over all it was a good show


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 8 2010, 01:27 PM~19017096
> *but over all it was a good show
> *


x2


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 8 2010, 03:15 PM~19017033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow that was second place? 

im sorry but its like a paper weight.


why so small?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 8 2010, 01:32 PM~19017132
> *wow that was second place?
> 
> im sorry but its like a paper weight.
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 8 2010, 03:41 PM~19017181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotcha now lol, thats more like it


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

BADASS SHOW!!!!...BUT JUDGING SUCK!!!....I GOT 3RD ORIGINAL CLASS WITH MY FULL CUSTOM BIKE!!!! :biggrin: ....MY HOMIE GOT SECOND ON STREET TRIKE AGAINST THE PIRATE LIL TRICYCLE...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

SAME HAPPENED WITH 20" STREET.
THEY PUT ORIGINAL AND STREET IN THE SAME CATEGORY.
SO NONE OF THE STREET BOYS WON THIS SHOW. 
THEY SAID IT WAS FASTER AND EASIER FOR THEM.
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 8 2010, 06:46 PM~19019716
> *SAME HAPPENED WITH 20" STREET.
> THEY PUT ORIGINAL AND STREET IN THE SAME CATEGORY.
> SO NONE OF THE STREET BOYS WON THIS SHOW.
> ...


but not worth it for us


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

AND THEY DIDNT EVEN HAVE A SEMI CATEGORY.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 8 2010, 12:20 PM~19017058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight bike


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 8 2010, 07:49 PM~19020351
> *but not worth it for us
> *


OVERALL A GOOD SHOW. NOT SO GOOD ON THE JUDGING.


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

man that sucks glad i went to STYLISTICS show instead bike judging was good......
1st-3rd for
16", 20", and trike

Took 1st in 20"


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY+Nov 8 2010, 08:52 PM~19020927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Nov 8 2010, 09:56 PM~19021553
> *man that sucks glad i went to STYLISTICS show instead bike judging was good......
> 1st-3rd for
> 16", 20", and trike
> ...


Congrats


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

firme bike i like them handles bars


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 8 2010, 10:09 PM~19021722
> *firme bike i like them handles bars
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Nov 8 2010, 10:56 PM~19021553
> *man that sucks glad i went to STYLISTICS show instead bike judging was good......
> 1st-3rd for
> 16", 20", and trike
> ...


SMALL WORLD,GANGSTA TOOK 1ST IN THE TRIKES


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

traffic is a good show..but judgeing sucks..thats why i went to stylistics...


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Nov 8 2010, 01:14 PM~19017029
> *Did any body else notice at the TRAFFIC show While Giving Out the Trophies They only called First place Full custom 20 inch bikes and no second or third?
> 
> Well i went up and asked one of the guys handing the trophies to people"Hey theres no second or third for fullcustom 20 inch bikes" and he busted out the Judgeing folder and Second and third place were Blank then He Says "Give him second" So i got a second place trophie That it feels like i didn't earn because i had to ask
> ...





> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Nov 8 2010, 03:43 PM~19018132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to say 1st & formost THANK U all for ur ongoing support for attending our show. we are very THANKFUL for it.

Yeah we are very honored on hearng your concerns. This is something that we reconized. I know that blood sweat & tears go into bike building and how much our kids love to walk away with that prestige award/s. U have our Guaranty this will not happen @ any furtue events that will be hosted by TRAFFIC. again we thank u very much for the CONTINUED SUPPORT. I know that we covered as many catigories as we possibly could, from pedal cars to 26" bikes. 

Thank U again From Steve & the TRAFFIC FAMILY


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 9 2010, 10:03 AM~19024811
> *I want to say 1st & formost THANK U all for ur ongoing support for attending our show. we are very THANKFUL for it.
> 
> Yeah we are very honored on hearng your concerns. This is something that we reconized. I know that blood sweat & tears go into bike building and how much our kids love to walk away with that prestige award/s. U have our Guaranty this will not happen @ any furtue events that will be hosted by TRAFFIC. again we thank u very much for the CONTINUED SUPPORT. I know that we covered as many catigories as we possibly could,  from pedal cars to 26" bikes.
> ...


 ITS ALL GOOD...JUST GET SOME GOOD JUDGES....I SAW THEY WERE ALL KIDS JUDGING THEM....BETTER CATEGORIES= MORE ATTENDEES!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 9 2010, 10:03 AM~19024811
> *I want to say 1st & formost THANK U all for ur ongoing support for attending our show. we are very THANKFUL for it.
> 
> Yeah we are very honored on hearng your concerns. This is something that we reconized. I know that blood sweat & tears go into bike building and how much our kids love to walk away with that prestige award/s. U have our Guaranty this will not happen @ any furtue events that will be hosted by TRAFFIC. again we thank u very much for the CONTINUED SUPPORT. I know that we covered as many catigories as we possibly could,  from pedal cars to 26" bikes.
> ...


IT WAS A GREAT SHOW BEST OF THE YEAR.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2010, 02:52 PM~19025993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that jynx maze? :wow:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 9 2010, 03:47 PM~19027344
> *is that jynx maze?  :wow:
> *


YUP THAT 19YEAR OLD PORNSTAR. LOL.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 9 2010, 10:03 AM~19024811
> *I want to say 1st & formost THANK U all for ur ongoing support for attending our show. we are very THANKFUL for it.
> 
> Yeah we are very honored on hearng your concerns. This is something that we reconized. I know that blood sweat & tears go into bike building and how much our kids love to walk away with that prestige award/s. U have our Guaranty this will not happen @ any furtue events that will be hosted by TRAFFIC. again we thank u very much for the CONTINUED SUPPORT. I know that we covered as many catigories as we possibly could,  from pedal cars to 26" bikes.
> ...


Thank you for reconizing these issues and Royal Fantasies looks foward to next years show


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 9 2010, 12:52 PM~19025993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0 :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Nov 9 2010, 06:09 PM~19027473
> *YUP THAT 19YEAR OLD PORNSTAR. LOL.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea she a hot peice a ___


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Nov 8 2010, 01:17 PM~19017049
> *that happen last year to thats why i didnt go this year and i came from sacramento
> *


x2 me too


----------

